# The minimum height of the jack for changing tires and location of other lifting points.



## vincentt (Dec 8, 2020)

I need help to purchase a jack for my 2020 X-trail to change tires for each season. How do I determine the height of the jack? What is the height of your jack?

In addition, besides the 4 lifting points for the "emergency jack", are there any other points that I can lift using a jack? To be honest, I only looked underneath the car briefly, but nevertheless... to me, every car is different and it takes a while to find those spots. I am no mechanic and thus do not have the "eyes" for it. I figured someone here could give me a head start on where to look or point in the right direction.

I have only owned the X-trail 2WD for a few weeks, but wow... this car is terrific and bang for the buck. It's not perfect but it is very good for our needs. At the moment we have heavy snowfall and snow everywhere, this one plows through and other sedans kind of wobbling back and forth (2WD). I'm really happy with the purchase.


----------



## AM2Racing (Jan 30, 2021)

vincentt said:


> I need help to purchase a jack for my 2020 X-trail to change tires for each season. How do I determine the height of the jack? What is the height of your jack?
> 
> In addition, besides the 4 lifting points for the "emergency jack", are there any other points that I can lift using a jack? To be honest, I only looked underneath the car briefly, but nevertheless... to me, every car is different and it takes a while to find those spots. I am no mechanic and thus do not have the "eyes" for it. I figured someone here could give me a head start on where to look or point in the right direction.
> 
> I have only owned the X-trail 2WD for a few weeks, but wow... this car is terrific and bang for the buck. It's not perfect but it is very good for our needs. At the moment we have heavy snowfall and snow everywhere, this one plows through and other sedans kind of wobbling back and forth (2WD). I'm really happy with the purchase.


Since this isn't a lifted vehicle 99% of jacks will lift the car up high enough you can get a wheel off. The bigger the jack the better because you can lift higher, but make sure it can fit under your car. Measure the lowest point on the car and measure the jack in the store. If you are new to lifting vehicle or are still uncomfortable with it watch several youtube videos on how to do this and maybe even consult a mechanical friend before jacking your car up. The metal on cars is very thin and most areas can't support the weight of the car. It's risky to you and you're vehicle if you get this wrong

Below is a picture of where the lift points probably are. Where the "garage jack point" locations are in the diagram you should jack up there until the entire front or rear of the car is off the ground, then put the safety stands under the "safety stand points" and slowly lower the car down onto the safety stands. Do not take the jack out - it should have light to medium pressure on the jacking point and work with the safety stands so the car is supported in 3 spots

Quick tips:
Remember to chock the wheels that aren't coming off the ground
Leave the car in park and pull the e-brake
Loosen your lug nuts slightly (like 1/2 a turn each) before taking the car off










Nick
AM2 Racing


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ve been using these spots for the past 10 years. I install jack stands at the base of the control arms to keep it safe, just in case.

Like said above, loose the nuts before you take it off the ground.

I m using a jack that lifts up to 19" or 48cm. My old jack did go high enough to get the wheels off the ground.
View attachment 7090
View attachment 7091


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Whatever jack you do use, use caution and as
*AM2Racing mentioned, watch a few youtube videos on the correct way to jack up your vehicle. *


----------



## vincentt (Dec 8, 2020)

Thank you, everyone. 

For the jack, my neighbour told me I can use the emergency lift to lift the car on either on the lifting points (safety stand points) and then measure the height. From there I just need to find the jack with the min. and max. height spec.


----------



## Bern (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi Vincentt. I have just measured my T31 X-Trail jack fully extended and it is 42 cm high. Hope that helps. Measurement was taken from ground level to the top of the notch that fits into the jacking point under the sill.


----------



## Bern (Mar 7, 2020)

The minimum when the jack is fully wound down is 16 cm.


----------



## vincentt (Dec 8, 2020)

It does help. A lot, thanks!


----------

